# تصميم شبكة المياه الساخنه والبارده في البيوت



## لينا سنه 5 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

اتمنى من زملائي ارشادي على موقع او كتاب انجليزي او عربي لعملية التصميم لشبكة المياه البارده والساخنه في البيوت وكيفيتم حساب اقطارها وعلى حساب خزان المياه كيف نقوم بالبدايه في عملية التصميم وذا يوجد رابط لتزيل الكتب ساعدوني بهذه الروابط واتمنى من زملائي اذا هناك مثال او تصميم توضيحي انا مهندسه ميكانكيه واعمل في مكتب جديدة التخرج واتمنى منكم مساعدتي شاكره جوهدوكم واشكركم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخت الزميلة لينا : تحية طيبة وبعد أفضل الكتب فى هذا الموضوع هو الكود الخاص بتنفيذ الأعمال الصحية فى بلدك واذا كنت من مصر فاسم الكتاب هو الكود المصرى لتنفيذ الأعمال الصحية والتغذية بالمياة للمبانى وهو صادر عن مركز بحوث الاسكان والبناء الموجود فى شارع التحرير


----------



## لينا سنه 5 (24 سبتمبر 2006)

هل يوجد موقع يتم تحميل الكود او امثله او ايه شيء ممكن المساعده بهذا الموضوع


----------



## NAK (25 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخت الكريمة لينا سنه 5

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أتمنى من الله أن تستفيدي من الكتاب فى الرابط أدناه

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ207.pdf

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## لينا سنه 5 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

الكتاب شيق لكن بالفعل اريد ان افهم من اين ابدء وكيف ابدء بالتصميم التمديدات الصحيه وماذا يجب ان انتبه بالتصميم احس باني تائه جدا فارجو منكم مساعدتي ما هي البدايات وكيف وماذا يجب ان افعل للتمديدات الصحيه من خطوط مياه وخطوط تصريف ارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## NAK (26 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخت الكريمة لينا سنه 5

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أولاً: يجب أن يكون هناك خريطة للمبنى المراد عمل الشبكة له, هذه الخريطة يجب أن تكون مكتملة الأبعاد.

ثانياً: يجب أن تكون طبيعة المبنى محددة ( منزل, مشتشفى, مدرسة, فندق, ....الخ)

و أنصحك كخطوة أولى بالإطلاع على العرض المرئي بالرابط أدناه:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17040

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## لينا سنه 5 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

nak اشكرك شكر الجزيل امنى ان تعطيني البدايه ولو لمبنى مكون من طابقين كيفية حساب خطوط المياه الساخنة والبارده وحجم المواسير البارده والساخنه و خزان الماء العلوي او السفلي ومقدار حجم المواسير ومن ثم الاعمال الصحيه وامناهل شاكره لك تعاونك


----------



## NAK (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخت الكريمة لينا

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يجب أولاً أن تحددي نوع المبنى من حيث الإستخدام ثم تحددي أماكن إستخدام المياه به ( في الطابقين ), ثم تحددي موقع مصدر الماء الرئيسي للتغذية و بناءاً عليه يتم تحديد مسارات و اطوال المواسير بعدها تتم الحسابات الهيدروليكية.


----------



## eng_hazem123 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## لينا سنه 5 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

لك الشكر الجزيل ولكنني اطمح الى الكثير ان تساعدني في البدايه اعطيني ايه مثال وعليه الحسابات وتحديد مسارات واطوال المواسير ومن ثم الحسابات الهيدروكليه شاكر لك تعاونك وعلى العلم المنتدى الوحيد الذي يحتوي على افكار هذا الموضوع هو هذا المنتدى لاني بحثت بكثره ولم اجد شيء واشكرك شكر الجزيل nak


----------



## NAK (30 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخت الكريمة لينا 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

فقط أمهليني بعض الوقت و ساقوم بإذن الله بإعداد مثال بالأرقام لك

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## لينا سنه 5 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ولك الشكر الجزيل وعن اسم المنتدى اهديك الشكر الجزيل وسوف اكون بانتظار المثال على فارغ الصبر شكرا شكرا على جهودك nak


----------



## NAK (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*شبكات المياه الباردة و الساخنة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخت الكريمة لينة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أسف لتأخري الخارج عن الإرادة أرجو من الله أن تجدي في الملف المرفق بعض المعلومات المفيدة.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## NAK (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخت الكريمة لينه , يجب ملاحظة أن هذه الحسابات ليست من إعدادي و إنما إستعنت بها لأجل عدم الإطالة عليك يبقى أن تعرفي بأن أصعب التصاميم هي تصاميم الشبكات.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## minajim (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## لينا سنه 5 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا ولكني بانتظار المثال على فارغ الصبر*

اتمنى منك ان تشرح لنا الطريقة للتصميم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## محمود طلعت (11 يونيو 2007)

بارك اللة فيكم احتاج الى معرفة خطوات تصميم الماء الصافي والشبكات والمجاري اعينوني بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## medo911111 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمسم غازى (30 يناير 2009)

اشكر كل العاملين على هذا الموقع


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (9 يوليو 2009)

ياريت لو حد يتكرم ويرفع الكود المصرى للتغذية بالمياة الساخنة وحمامات السباحة


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

يا رات يا جماعه اللى عنده حاجه عن شبكات مياه الشرب و محطات تحليتها يرفعها انا محتاج اعرف عنها كتير 
شكرا لمجهوداتكم لرفع مستوى العرب العليمى


----------

